# Issues with installing Call of Duty game



## shaju (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello,

am having issues installing Call of Duty game, the error msgs are "CRC failed in tecbsp.uha" and "CRC failed in tecdds.uha"

please help, what do i do, is there a workaround


----------



## Labyrinth (Jul 31, 2007)

CRC means basically Cyclic redundancy check, are you installing from a cd/dvd and is it damaged in anyway?


----------



## dlove1109 (Jan 14, 2009)

CRC failed in tecbsp.uha please give me that file


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Cyclic redundancy check, means that the DVD drive can't read from the disc, it might be that the disc is scratched or the install is corrupted or maybe your dvd drive is failing, try to copy the DVD content to the hard disk and see if the CRC error appears again, if it appears, try the DVD on another PC of yours or of your family, relatives, if CRCs appeared again you need to replace the damaged DVD, if not then you need to change your DVD Drive.
and sorry we can't supply you with the file that you mentioned, it's copyrighted by the game developer. Please don't ask about the file again.
just try what I posted.
Good Luck


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

which call of duty game

theres about three Call of Duty's
three or so Call of duty 2's
anther couple Call of Duty 3's
call of duty 4 modern warfare
call of duty World at war

do what rockmasterR said


----------

